
Make a vaccine? I'm trying to teach my kids the alphabet - sonabinu
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-companies-schools/make-a-vaccine-im-trying-to-teach-my-kids-the-alphabet-idUSKBN2470K8
======
rs23296008n1
Good to see corporations identify that their "knowledge production units" are
often also people with the full spectrum of human experience and
responsibilities. This should actually be a strange observation to make
because most corporations are staffed with people. But incentives can skew
this reality.

The flip side of this is companies that are family hostile. I've worked in and
around multiple kinds of businesses. Any that are family unfriendly are
usually defective in the long term due to bad fundamentals. I now view
businesses with poor people-connectivity, including a lack of awareness of
families, as somewhat suspicious.

Its kind of like how an individual that always shows up poorly dressed to job
interviews is likely to be perceived as less suitable. You might still ask
questions just to scratch the surface, even just to find out why, but you know
something isn't right or working well.

